# economiseur d'écran



## gvcae (6 Février 2013)

Bonjour je viens de charger lion mountain  (pas trop vu ce que çà apporte de plus pour l'instant) sauf que je ne peux plus mettre l'Iphoto library comme économiseur d'écran? Merci de m'aider


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2013)

Bonjour et bienvenue,

 si, c'est faisable, regarde ici : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2485?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## pepeye66 (6 Février 2013)

Sur ML tu n'as pas accès à "Préférence système > Bureau et économiseur d'écran" dans lequel tu pourras choisir ton dossier de photos ?


----------



## gvcae (7 Février 2013)

la library d'Iphoto est en grisé alors que I photo marche bien par ailleurs


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2013)

Pour moi, la Biblio iPhoto est grisée si je passe par "choisir un dossier".

Mais si je choisis "Bibliothèque", alors la Biblio iPhoto est disponible :


----------



## gvcae (7 Février 2013)

je n'ai pas bibliothèque dans le choix des sources


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2013)

Pourrais-tu donner une capture d'écran de la liste des sources ?

Y vois-tu : "Evènements iPhoto récents" ?


----------



## gvcae (8 Février 2013)

la capture ne prend pas le menu déroulant 
Dans le menu déroulant de l'économiseur j'ai "choisir un dossier". Quand j'arrive sur la library d'IPHOTO on me met "aucune photo" probablement un problème de taille du fichier 45 G0 car si je n'en choisis que quelques une çà marche mais avant ce qui était bien c'est qu'il prenait toutes les photos sans choisir d 'où l'effet visuel que je recherche avec lion mountain
Merci de ton aide en tout cas, dans l'intervalle j'ai pris "aérien" moins personnel mais bon....


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2013)

Tu peux capturer le menu déroulant avec Cmd + Maj + 4, la preuve ci-dessous.

Si je passe par "choisir un dossier", les Biblios de mon dossier Images sont grisées donc je ne peux pas les choisir.

En revanche en passant par "Bibliothèque" je peux choisir ce que je veux.

Je cherche à comprendre pourquoi tu n'as pas "Bibliothèque" dans le menu déroulant...






*EDIT : ça y est j'ai compris : c'est parce que tes Biblios ne sont pas dans ton dossier Images.*

J'ai testé : après avoir déplacé mes Biblios iPhoto et Aperture en dehors du dossier Images, le choix "Bibliothèque" du menu déroulant à disparu, et même en passant par "choisir un dossier", elles ont grisées donc pas sélectionnables.
Seule solution qui marche : mettre les Biblios dans le dossier Images.





NB : quitter et relancer les Préf système pour que les modifs soient prises en compte.


----------



## gvcae (8 Février 2013)

moi non plus comprend po que je n'ai pas bibliothèque


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2013)

Tu as vu mon EDIT ?


----------



## gvcae (8 Février 2013)

j'ai fait comme tu m'as dit, déplacer la bibliothèque d'IPhoto sur le bureau (en angoissant de la perdre...) essayer de choisir economiseur d'écran bibliothèque d'Iphoto aucune photo. Remis alors la bibliothèque dans le dossier image, même résultat, et je n'ai toujours pas bibliotheque qui apparait sous choisir un dossier.... rrrr


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2013)

Ta Bibliothèque iPhoto est bien dans le dossier "Images" créé à l'installation du système ?

Le dossier avec cette icône : 



Et as-tu quitté / relancé les Préf système ? (sinon tu ne vois pas le changement...)


----------



## gvcae (8 Février 2013)

oui Iphoto est bien dans images. C'est Iphoto qui n'est pas reconnu par l'économiseur si je fais un dossier avec quelques photos, il est utilisé sans problème. J'ai iphoto 8.1.2


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2013)

gvcae a dit:


> oui Iphoto est bien dans images. C'est Iphoto qui n'est pas reconnu par l'économiseur si je fais un dossier avec quelques photos, il est utilisé sans problème. J'ai iphoto 8.1.2


Ah ben, oué, avec iPhoto 8.1.2, ça ne risque pas de marcher sous Mountain Lion ! 

Coquin, va ! 

Un sujet identique : http://www.mac-forums.com/forums/os-x-operating-system/283448-mountain-lion-screen-saver-photos.html


----------



## gvcae (8 Février 2013)

donc si je comprend bien mountain lion (changé pour pouvoir jouer gratos aux échecs...17 euro et des brouettes) m'a fait changer Office, 137 euro pour avoir certes un peu mieux sur excel et powerpoint et ne reconnait pas iphoto. Bilan mitigé


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2013)

Je n'ai pas eu à changer Office (2011) en passant à Mountain Lion.
Pour les autres versions je ne sais pas.

Pour iPhoto, la version 8.1.2 fonctionne normalement sous ML je crois (?), sauf pour le problème que tu as soulevé...

Mais tu peux, en consolation, exporter depuis iPhoto une sélection de photos (par exemple un évènement ou un album) vers un nouveau dossier, et utiliser ce dossier pour l'économiseur d'écran.


----------



## gvcae (8 Février 2013)

ce que j'envisage de faire mais j'aimais la sélection aléatoire
J'avais office 2004....
oui photoshop marche bien heureusement
Merci en tout cas


----------



## wolf (16 Février 2013)

Pour moi ca serait plutôt des pertes de préférences. Je choisi iPhoto, ca marche, mais au bout d'un certains temps ca repart avec le national géographique


----------



## Wilde (3 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour, je profite du présent topic pou révoquer un soucis que j'ai depuis la 10.8 (et suivante). 

Là je suis sous Mavericks et Aperture est mis à jour et lorsque dans les préférences d'économiseurs d'écran, je me place dans un projet de ma bibliothèque Aperture, eh bien lors de la mise en économiseur, l'écran reste indéfiniment noir avec l'indication chargement des photos (que le bibliothèque/projet soit petite ou grosse d'ailleurs).

Donc pas moyen de mettre mes images Aperture en économiseur d'écran? Soucis connu de quelqu'un?


----------



## Wilde (12 Novembre 2013)

Up si jamais vous avez le même soucis. Merci.


----------

